
Course: Master Go – Go from Scratch for Developers - christophberger
https://appliedgo.com/p/mastergo/?product_id=274212&coupon_code=NOVEMBERGO
======
christophberger
Author here. I am excited to announce my Go course for devs who have little or
no knowledge of Go and want to learn the complete language from scratch.

Happy to answer any questions. (But expect delays, it is end of day over here)

